# Apistogramma borelli 'Opal' order



## MatPat

Wayne was asking me about my borellis since he is wanting some, I think to try and breed. He hasn't had much luck so I contacted the guy I got mine from back in March. He has them available for $18 a trio + shipping. They are about 3/4" in length and don't start breeding until they reach about 1- 1.5". He is working on a shipping quote for 6 trios right now.

Shipping was $25 for 3 trios back in March. Not sure if it will double, but I doubt it. That works out to a bit less than $9 per fish. They run $15+ locally when you can find them. The order will probably go in on a Thursday since Larry ships on Friday adn fish are delivered before noon on Saturday. He needs to know by Wednesday (not this Wednesday) so he can not feed them for 3 days prior to shipping. I told him I thought there may be a few more interested so if you are interested, let me know. Maybe we can plan on having thses delivered to my place for the Saturday meeting.

Here is a pic of my male Apistogramma borelli 'Opal':










He is a little more blue than he appears in the pic but that is the best I can do with my camera 

Matt - 2 pairs A. borelli 'Opal' - $24 
1 pair German Blue Rams $10
Wayne - 2 trios A. borelli 'Opal' - $36
1 pair German Blue Rams - $10
1 trio A. cacautoides 'White' - $30
Damon - 2 pairs A. viejita II - $40
Sandy - 1 pair Orange Flash - $15


----------



## JRJ

Matt,

Does he have other varieties?

-Russ


----------



## endlerman

Matt
Yes, I'll take two trios of the A. Borelli Opal, and did you here from him concerning other fish available?

Wayne


----------



## MatPat

Glad to see you posting Wayne! 

I have not heard back from Larry yet today. I know in the past he had A. cacautoides 'Double Red' and 'Triple Red', and I think A. trifasciata. He also has/had German Blue Rams. I sent him another e-mail asking about the other varieties of Apistos he has. I will let everyone know what else he has as soon as I hear from him.


----------



## Simpte 27

I'll take two apistogramma sp. ??


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

If you strike out with your original source, try posting on the GCAS site. That place is like a frickin' Cichlid grocery store! I also saw several bags of double and triple reds at the October GCAS auction, so they are being breed in town. I haven't seen anything about A. borellia Opals, but somebody locally may be able to pull one out of a hat.


----------



## MatPat

That's right! I forgot about the Apistos that were at the auction. I always think of GCAS as African Cichlids...I will post on GCAS later this evening about them and see what is available. It would be much better to be able to pick something up locally rather than pay to have them shipped. I rarely see the A. borelli 'Opal' but it is worth a shot.


----------



## JRJ

Does he have any other A. borelli variety other than 'Opal'?

-Russ


----------



## MatPat

I am still waiting for a response from Larry on the varieties he has. John has responded on GCAS about someone who used to breed Apistos, but he didn't have any contact informatoin. Hopefully, whoever had the Apistos at the Auction will read my post on GCAS and speak up!


----------



## MatPat

Here is Larry's response about the Apistos he has available and their pricing:

Double red cacatuoides $15.00/pr.
Orange flash cacatuoides $15.00/pr
White cacatuoides $30.00/pr
viejita II $20.00/pr
hongsloi $8.00ea

The hongsloi are not sexable yet so I would assume they are fairly small. He has the borelli 'Opal' of course and also has 3 pairs of German Blue Rams. Dave wants $15 each for his Double Reds so the price is pretty good. These fish are smaler than Dave's which is good since Apistos only live 2-3 years or so.

Once we figure out what we want, he will give us a shipping quote. To put shipping costs into perspective, he shipped 3 trios of the borelli to me in March for $25. Shipping was overnight and would be this time too.

Let me know if you are interested in any of the above Apistos.

Here's a link to a good Apisto site to ID some of the fish: http://www.apistogramma.com/cms/The_Gallery/South_American_Cichlids/Apistogramma_Species_Gallery/


----------



## Simpte 27

I'll take the A.viejita. 2 pairs. Trios would be better if that is possible.


----------



## Troy McClure

Can I get a double red trio?


----------



## endlerman

Matt
I would also like to have a pair of the German Blue Rams. I'm also giving away about six quarter sized white angels. Two golf ball sized snails. One gold pomacea canaliculata, and one opal paomacea bridgessii. I'm afraid you'll have to pick them up-I don't drive and I Live in Mason.

thanks
Wayne


----------



## MatPat

Heard back from Larry today (maybe it was yesterday) and he says trios are not a problem and they would be a 50% price increase over the cost for a pair. I'll update prices for everyone once this site gets back up to speed.


----------



## NemoGirl

It'd be great to have a pair of orange flash cacatuoides. 
Can you add me to the order, Matt?


----------



## MatPat

Added you to the first post Sandy!

Is there anyone else interested? I still don't have a shipping qoute as it is hard to give a quote when Larry doesn't know the size of our order. I will send him our "list" so far and see if he can give us a quick quote. It may change by the time we place our order, especially if anyone else decides they want some fish 

I hope to send our finalized list to larry on Monday so he can ship them out to us for arrival on Thursday or Friday. That way they will be here for the meeting on Saturday!

The total for this order is $177.50 not including shipping. I am expecting the shipping to be *at least* $50!

*Update:* UPS shipping, next day by 10:30 is $78.00. USPS Express Mail, next day is $51, with no time guarantee. I vote for the USPS shipping


----------



## MatPat

I updated the shipping cost in the above post. Dave Cook (Local Breeder) has the following Apistos:

A. cacatuoides tri/red - 12.00 per pair
A. Inca 50 not yet sexable - 4.00 each 
assorted Killies

I think Erik is the only one interested in the Triple Reds so he may want to contact Dave if he wants to save a couple of dollars. I don't think a trio of fish is going to lessen the cost of shipping any.


----------



## Troy McClure

i'm going to curb my spending for a while....moving out is going to require a lot of funding. just moving the tank is probably going to cost a bit of money.  

i'll have my triple reds someday


----------



## Simpte 27

I'll go with 2 pairs of viejita II.


----------



## endlerman

Yes, Matt you do have my order right concerning the apistos. About the sponge filters. The person on aquabid that sells them is regina 111, Auction #1134446998. Listed under the filter category. The filters are 4x4, and are an excellent product, especially for fry tanks.They must be blue, black or gray in color . White and yellow show way too much of the trapped organisms. The foam must be open-celled and have no chemicals detrimental to the health of a fish. From what I gather, they come in sheets or big blocks.Like I said, the only way I could find to buy them was by the truckload. Good luck searching- you guys did an outstanding job with the turface.


----------



## Simpte 27

I've heard nothing but good things about these filters.
http://www.cichlidbreeding.com/products.php?cat=21


----------



## MatPat

I know I am probably reminding everyone to death about this, but I will be submitting our Apisto order to Larry tomorrow morning. If there are any changes or anyone who still wants to order let me know ASAP. I will tally the order probably around 8 am or so and send it to Larry then.


----------

